

United Nations to start using surveillance drones in the DRC - _djo_
http://mg.co.za/article/2013-12-03-un-to-start-using-surveillance-drones-in-drc

======
_djo_
First pictures:

[https://twitter.com/t_mcconnell/status/407504857587650560](https://twitter.com/t_mcconnell/status/407504857587650560)

and

[https://twitter.com/Ndiagaseck/status/407450077847121920](https://twitter.com/Ndiagaseck/status/407450077847121920)

The aircraft are Falco UAVs made by Selex ES, which will also operate them
from Goma as part of the contract.

These are not the first UAVs to be used in the DRC, the EUFOR forces used some
in 2006 and some of the forces deployed with the UN have used hand-held UAVs
from time to time, but this is the first time UAVs will be an integral part of
a UN peacekeeping mission.

